# Avg Speed 23.3 Mph!!!!!!!!



## Merlin (May 6, 2002)

Satge 2 of the Tour of California...avg speed 23.3 Mph. I can't beleive it. But, thats why there Pro's and I'm not!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Merlin said:


> Satge 2 of the Tour of California...avg speed 23.3 Mph. I can't beleive it. But, thats why there Pro's and I'm not!


That stage was flat though. Right??

fc


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

francois said:


> That stage was flat though. Right??
> 
> fc


If it was flat, they would be averaging more like 28-30mph. Tuesday had some good rollers through the east bay hills, including the 4 mile, 10% average grade, Sierra Road climb.


----------



## mattv2099 (Aug 27, 2004)

Merlin said:


> Satge 2 of the Tour of California...avg speed 23.3 Mph. I can't beleive it. But, thats why there Pro's and I'm not!


FYI, that is EXTREMELY slow for a flat stage that finishes in a field sprint.

The other day I was reading some results on cyclingnews.com and came across some random race that was 176 km long and finished in 3:52. Thats about 110 miles with an average speed of about 28.7 mph.

The cat 4/5 field around here would kick the **** out of a bunch of turds who only average 23.3 mph on a flat road stage.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

mattv2099 said:


> FYI, that is EXTREMELY slow for a flat stage that finishes in a field sprint.
> 
> The other day I was reading some results on cyclingnews.com and came across some random race that was 176 km long and finished in 3:52. Thats about 110 miles with an average speed of about 28.7 mph.
> 
> The cat 4/5 field around here would kick the **** out of a bunch of turds who only average 23.3 mph on a flat road stage.



Just kidding about the 'flat' stage. It's probably got about 7000 feet of climbing today. Maybe more since there's so many rollers.

I actually did that last climb today. 1800 feet in 3.5 miles. Nice. Nice view though.

<img src="https://www.amgentourofcalifornia.com/docroot/images/stage2_profile.gif">

Here's a video from the top of Sierra road:
https://mtbr.com/author/photos/MVI_6376.avi

fc


----------



## oldskoolboarder (Apr 16, 2004)

Been watching the updates on ESPN2. I really hope the ToC takes hold. Really cool to see world class racing in our neighborhoods.


----------



## Merlin (May 6, 2002)

When I did this post I did not know the total elevation gain for the stage , I just read the profile that Francois posted. Even I have averaged 25 mph in a flat stage in a race, but with 7k-8k of climbing......damn that's fast!


----------

